# حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى


-يارب.. تنجح يا نون يابن ابنى وأشوفك دكتور أد الدنيا 

-ياستى بس أنا فى تجارة

-وماله يابنى هو يكتر على ربنا...... ده ربنا قادر على كل شئ 

-ياستى ونعم بالله بس اللى بيطلع دكتور لازم يكون فى كلية الطب مش التجارة

-ياللا تجارة تجارة ..ومالها التجارة ..دى حتى التجارة شطارة..ده الله يرحمه جدك كان تاجر فى الوكالة أد الدنيا

-ياستى التجارة اللى فى الوكالة حاجة واللى فى الكلية حاجة تانية

-ع العموم شد حيلك أنته وانا أخلى جدك يخدك معاه الوكاله عشان تتدردح وتتودك فى السوق

-جدى إيه اللى هايخدنى معاه .....ده جدى مات من زمان ياستى

-يامصيبتى عبد الواحد مات..ياحبيبى ياأخويا..مكنش يومك ياسبعى

-ياستى ده ميت من تلتين سنة

-تلتين سنه..ده العمر بيجرى ياولاد تصدق ولا حسيت بيهم....ياللا أهو غار فى داهيه....قطع وقطعت سيرته..ده كان بخل الدنيا فيه..أن ما عمره دخل عليه ببطيخة ولاكيس جوافة

-ياستى حرااام عليكى عايز أذاكر بقى

-يوه..وأنا ماسكاك ياوله..ذاكر ...ذاكرعشان ربنا يكرمك وتنجح وتاخد الدبلون

-ياستى دبلون إيه..أسمه البكالوريوس

-أنته عتضحك عليه ياوله..أسمه الدبلون الواد ابن فايزة جدع زيك كده فى مدرسة التجارة وخد الدبلون

-خلاص دبلوم دبلوم ياستى ..سيبينى بقى عشان أذاكر 

-ذاكر ..ذاكر ياأخويا ذاكر... تعرف ياواد ..ندرن عليا يوم ماتنجح لأكون رايحه خاطبالك عبير بت رئيسه....دىإيه ياواد.. أدب- وأخلاق..وعلام كمان

-ياستى عبير دى معاها أعدادية

-وماله يابنى ...الراجل مايعبهوش إلا جيبه

-راجل ...راجل مين ياستى...عبير دى بنت 

-عبير ...عبير مين ياوله..أنته بتعرف بنات من ورانا

-لا إله إلا الله....أبوس رجلك ياستى أرحمينى بقه 

-طب ذاكر....ذاكر جتك نيله وأنته طالع براوى كده زى أمك....قطعت وقطعت سيرتها...أنامش عارفه أبوك كان أجوزها على إيه..حكم...قال لبس البوصة تبقى عروسة..بس واللى نبى النبى نبى لكون مبوظه الخطوبة دى ومجوزاه أنيسة بت أختى

-ياستى خطوبة إيه..أبويا مجوز أمى من خمسة وعشرين سنة ..وبعدين أنيسة دى بنت أخوك مش بنت أختك ..وأساسا إنتى ملكيش إخوات بنات 

-صحيح ياوله ..أنته عندك حق أنا مليش إخوات بنات..أصلى أناأمى ماكنتش بتخلف صبيان

-حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ............ستى ماتطلعى البلكونة شويه ...ده الهوا حلو بره 

-لأياخويا....فى جدع كده حليوه وشعره مسبسب فى البلكونه اللى فى الوش بيقعد يعاكسنى

-خلاص روحى المطبخ ...أهو زمان أمى خلصت الرز

-رز...رزإيه يابنى....هوأنا ليه سنان للرز...أناهطلع البلكونه أحسن

-طب أبقى خلى بالك م الهوى ياستى
-هوى لما يلطشك

الحمد لله أخيرا خرجت وقدرت أذاكر .. رحت الأمتحان تانى يوم وربنا كرمني وحليت كويس لكن للأسف المراقب سحب مني الورقة قبل ما أكتب أهم حاجة فيها

ياترى أنا كان إسمى إيه؟؟ ياترى كان إسمى إيه؟؟​ :t33::t33:


----------



## جيلان (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده عشن الامتحانات يعنى
ربنا يبشرك بالخير يا بنتى*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

*كويس بعد الحديث دة*
* انه راح الامتحان اصلا*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا marmar_maroo *​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

و يا ترى انتى اطاطا و لا حفيدها 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
بجد موضوع لذيذ يا عفريتة
وواضح ان عندك مواهب كتيير 
ربنا يستر علينا منك 
قصدى اللهم احفظنا
يوووووووووووووووووووو
قصدى ربنا يخليكى لينا 
يا اجمل عفريتة ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

*ههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل جدا يامرمر 
وكويس الموضوع ده هيخلينا ناخد بالنا من الاسم فى الامتحان 
ومالقتيش إلاغير التجاره 
ماشى يامرمر 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده عشن الامتحانات يعنى
> ربنا يبشرك بالخير يا بنتى*



ههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة صح بمناسبة الامتحانات 
عندك حق يابت يا جيلان
يلا بقى روحى ذاكرى :2:
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*



BITAR قال:


> *كويس بعد الحديث دة*
> * انه راح الامتحان اصلا*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة يا marmar_maroo *​



ميرسى لمرورك يا بيتر باشا :ura1: ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> و يا ترى انتى اطاطا و لا حفيدها
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا يوحنا 
ايوة ربنا يستر عليك منى :t32:
خاف على نفسك بقى هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*



kokoman قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل جدا يامرمر
> وكويس الموضوع ده هيخلينا ناخد بالنا من الاسم فى الامتحان
> ومالقتيش إلاغير التجاره
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة انا بصراحة جايبة الموضوع ده للناس اللى فى تجارة 
اصل الكلية دى انا بعزها اوى يا كوكو :budo:
اى خدمة اوعى بقى تنسى تكتب اسمك :smile01
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

:ranting::ranting:

ميرسى اوى على الموضوع اللى ينسى الواحد اسمة دة يا......

الا انتى اسمك اية يا عفريتة:t33::t33:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> :ranting::ranting:
> 
> ميرسى اوى على الموضوع اللى ينسى الواحد اسمة دة يا......
> 
> الا انتى اسمك اية يا عفريتة:t33::t33:​



يااااااهلا با الباشا 
اى خدمة يا روكى 
بس انت شكلك مش بتدخل كتير علشان عمال بتدح فى المذاكرة
انا عايزة الموضوع ينسيك مذكرتك مش اسمك leasantr
هههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت​


----------



## فادية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عسسسسسسسسسسسل 
تسلم ايدك يا مرمورة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

_*وميرسى لمرورك يافادية ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر*_​


----------



## kajo (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

تصدقى تحففففففففففففففففففففففففه موووووووت

تنفع فقره فى حفله راس السنه


شكراااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

_*ميرسى لمرورك ياكاجو ونورت الموضوع *_​


----------



## gift (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## نانسى سمير (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

عندك حق يا مرمر 
انتى شكلك قيله الموضوع عن تجربه صح:big61:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا جيفت ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*



نانسى سمير قال:


> عندك حق يا مرمر
> انتى شكلك قيله الموضوع عن تجربه صح:big61:



*هههههههههه
لا صدقينى يا نانسى مش تجربة شخصية :t19:
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

موضوع جميل ذى كل مواضيعك يامرمر وعايزين مواضيع تانيه علشان نقراها ونضحك عليها .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

*ربنا يخليك يا تونى وميرسى لمرورك يا جميل *​


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

هههههههههههههههههههههه ايه ده حرام عليكي الولا مات من الولية ديه ربنا يرحمنا من الزيهيمر ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*

*شوفي يا مرمر احنا هنساعدك ونجوزك ونشوفلك حما *
*زي اطاطا دي علشان تسليكي طول اليوم  تكون معاها *
*الكفاءة القديمة علشان تقرألك الاخبار اول بأول*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*



الملك العقرب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه ايه ده حرام عليكي الولا مات من الولية ديه ربنا يرحمنا من الزيهيمر ههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
التيتة بتاعته بقى واحنا مالناااا :2:
ميرسى لمرورك ياملك ونورت الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حوار تيتة أطاطا مع حفيدها....منك لله يا ستى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *شوفي يا مرمر احنا هنساعدك ونجوزك ونشوفلك حما *
> *زي اطاطا دي علشان تسليكي طول اليوم  تكون معاها *
> *الكفاءة القديمة علشان تقرألك الاخبار اول بأول*
> ​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
يـــــــــــــــــــــاه :a82::a82:
بقى دى اخرتها يا ابن الفادى 
هتساعدينى علشان اتجوز وكمان تشوفيلى حما كده:spor22:
معلش يارب سامحه ده بردوا ابنك هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا ابن الفادى ليك يووووووم 
روح بقى ربنا يوعدك انت تكون مراتك كده مش حماتك :smil15:
هههههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا باشا*​


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2009)

*تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*

_*مره كان واحد قاعد بيذاكر وجدته حصل حوار بينه وبين جدته هنشوفه دلوقتى مع بعض


الجده : ذاكر يابنى ربنا يوفقك وتبقى دكتورقد الدنيا

الولد : دكتور ايه بس انا فى كليه تجاره
الجده : وماله يا بنى هو فى حاجه تكتر على ربنا
الولد : ستى سيبينى اذاكر ممكن
الجده : طيب وماله يابنى ذاكر التجاره شطاره برضه وانا هاكلمك جدك يا خدك الوكاله معاه تتعلم اصول التجاره صح
الولد : بس جدى مات
الجده : يالهوى جدك مات يا سبعى ما كنش يومك يا حبيبى
الولد : يا ستى جدى مات من 30 سنه
الجده : والله ما حد قالى يالا الله يجحمه مطرح ما راح اهو غار فى 60 داهيه الا عمره ما دخل عليا بكيس جوافه
الولد : ستى اطلعى البلكونه الهوا بره حلو
الجده : لا ياواد اصل اللى فى البلكونه اللى قصادك عندهم واد حليوه بيعاكسنى
الجده تانى : ذاكر وخد الدبلون وانا ندرن عليا لا اجوزك البت عبير جارتنا
الولد : اولا ما اسموش دبلون اسمه بكاليريوس وبعدين عبير دى فى اعداديه اعدا
الجده : كتك نيله وانت طالع براوى زى امك انا عارفه ابوك اتجوزها ليه بس انا مش موافقه والله لاخليه يطلقها واجوزه بنت اختى فوزيه
الولد : ابويا متجوز امى بقاله 25 سنه وبعدين انتى ما عندكيش اخوات بنات اساسا يا ستى
الجده : اه صحيح ده انا معنديش اخوات بنات
الولد : ستى امى خلصت المهلبيه روحى دوقيها يا ستى وسيبينى اذاكر
الجده : كتك نيله وانا فيا سنان للمهلبيه انا طالعه البلكونه
الولد : احمدك يارب خرجت اذاكر انا بقى
الولد راح الامتحان تانى يوم وجاوب كويس اوى طالع من اللجنه بيقول ياه جاوبت كويس الحمد لله بس انا نسيت حاجه فى الورقه ايه هى ايه هى ايه هى هو انا اسمى ايه يا نهار اسود انا ستى نسيتنى اسمى


*_​​


----------



## ماريتا (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*

_هههههههههههه_
_جدة  تودى فى داهية_
_ميرسى اوووووى على الموضوع يا كوك_
_ربنا يباارك حياااتك_​


----------



## doooody (16 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههه_
_ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل _
_بس اية الجدة الرزلة دي _
_دي جننت الولد _
:big35:​


----------



## kingmena (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*

*هههههههههههههههه

انا لو مكانة كنت رمتها من البلكونة

ميرسي يا كوك*​


----------



## twety (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههه
طيب بامانه يابخته بسته دى
ست زى العسل
ياريت كان عندى زيها اهى كانت تسلينى وتضحكنى
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## zama (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل أوى


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*



ماريتا قال:


> _هههههههههههه_
> _جدة  تودى فى داهية_
> _ميرسى اوووووى على الموضوع يا كوك_
> _ربنا يباارك حياااتك_​



_*

ههههههههههه
ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*



doooody قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههه_
> _ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل _
> _بس اية الجدة الرزلة دي _
> _دي جننت الولد _
> :big35:​



_*

هههههههههههههه
ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*



kingmena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا لو مكانة كنت رمتها من البلكونة
> 
> ميرسي يا كوك*​



_*

هههههههههه

ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> طيب بامانه يابخته بسته دى
> ست زى العسل
> ياريت كان عندى زيها اهى كانت تسلينى وتضحكنى
> ...





_*

الحقيقه ايوه 

ههههههههه

ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*



mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع جميل أوى



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## مريم12 (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*الله يكون فى عون الولد*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه
خطييييييييرة يا كوك
تسلم ايدك يا باشا​


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*

*ياعم انا استبدلها بمروحة ولا ثلاجة افضل*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*



مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *الله يكون فى عون الولد*​



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> خطييييييييرة يا كوك
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا​



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك

ويارب ديما
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*



come with me قال:


> *ياعم انا استبدلها بمروحة ولا ثلاجة افضل*
> *هههههههههههههه*​



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههه
قوية يا كوك


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تخيل لو دى كانت جدتك !!!!!!!!*

_*ميرسى جدا يا كليمو

ههههههه

وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع 

مرسيىىىىىى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## nancy wadei (23 يونيو 2009)

*اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*

*يارب.. يارب تنجح يا نون يابن ابنى وأشوفك دكتور أد الدنيا -


ياستى بس أنا فى تجارة-*



*وماله يابنى هو يكتر على ربنا...... ده ربنا قادر على كل شئ -*


*ياستى ونعم بالله بس اللى بيطلع دكتور لازم يكون فى كلية الطب مش التجارة-*


*ياللا تجارة تجارة ..ومالها التجارة ..دى حتى التجارة شطارة..ده الله يرحمه جدك كان تاجر فى الوكالة أد الدنيا-*



*ياستى التجارة اللى فى الوكالة حاجة واللى فى الكلية حاجة تانية-*



*ع العموم شد حيلك أنته وانا أخلى جدك يخدك معاه الوكاله عشان تتدردح وتتودك فى السوق-*



*جدى إيه اللى هايخدنى معاه .....ده جدى مات من زمان ياستى-*



*يامصيبتى عبد الواحد مات..ياحبيبى ياأخويا..مكنش يومك ياسبعى-*



*ياستى ده ميت من تلتين سنة-*



*تلتين سنه..ده العمر بيجرى ياولاد تصدق ولا حسيت بيهم....ياللا أهو غار فى داهيه....قطع وقطعت -سيرته..ده كان بخل الدنيا فيه..أن ما عمره دخل عليه ببطيخة ولاكيس جوافة*



*ياستى حرااام عليكى عايز أذاكر بقى-*


*يوه..وأنا ماسكاك ياوله..ذاكر ...ذاكرعشان ربنا يكرمك وتنجح وتاخد الدبلون-*



*ياستى دبلون إيه..أسمه البكالوريوس-*



*أنته عتضحك عليه ياوله..أسمه الدبلون الواد ابن فايزة جدع زيك كده فى مدرسة التجارة وخد الدبلون-*



*خلاص دبلوم دبلوم ياستى ..سيبينى بقى عشان أذاكر -*



*-ذاكر ..ذاكر ياأخويا ذاكر... تعرف ياواد ..ندرن عليا يوم ماتنجح لأكون رايحه خاطبالك عبير بت رئيسه....دىإيه ياواد.. أدب وأخلاق..وعلام كمان*



*ياستى عبير دى معاها أعدادية-*



*-وماله يابنى ...الراجل مايعبهوش إلا جيبه*



*راجل ...راجل مين ياستى...عبير دى بنت -*



*-عبير ...عبير مين ياوله..أنته بتعرف بنات من ورانا*



*....أبوس رجلك ياستى أرحمينى بقه -*



*-طب ذاكر....ذاكر جتك نيله وأنته طالع براوى كده زى أمك....قطعت وقطعت سيرتها...أنامش عارفه أبوك كان أجوزها على إيه..حكم...قال لبس البوصة تبقى عروسة..بس واللى لكون مبوظه الخطوبة دى ومجوزاه أنيسة بت أختى*



*-ياستى خطوبة إيه..أبويا مجوز أمى من خمسة وعشرين سنة ..وبعدين أنيسة دى بنت أخوك مش بنت أختك ..وأساسا إنتى ملكيش إخوات بنات *



*صحيح ياوله ..أنته عندك حق أنا مليش إخوات بنات..أصلى أناأمى ماكنتش بتخلف صبيان-*



*حرااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااا اااااام ............ستى ماتطلعى البلكونة شويه ...ده الهوا حلو بره -*




*لأياخويا....فى جدع كده حليوه وشعره مسبسب فى البلكونه اللى فى الوش بيقعد يعاكسنى-*



*خلاص روحى المطبخ ...أهو زمان أمى خلصت الرز-*



*رز...رزإيه يابنى....هوأنا ليه سنان للمكرونه...أناهطلع البلكونه أحسن-*



*طب أبقى خلى بالك م الهوى ياستى-*



*هوى لما يلطشك يا بت يا جذمه انتى-*



*الحمد لله أخيرا خرجت وقدرت أذاكر .. رحت الأمتحان تانى يوم وربنا كرمني وحليت كويس لكن للأسف المراقب سحب مني الورقة*

*قبل ما أكتب أهم حاجة فيها*







*ياترى أنا كان إسمى إيه؟؟ ياترى كان إسمى إيه؟؟*
*انا مين انا ليييييييه انا ازااااااى*​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*

هههههههههههههههههه
نكته راااااااااااائعه


مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي النكته

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*

*هههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووه اووووووى
تسلم ايدك

ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*

هههههههههههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــــفه يا نانسى 

ميرررررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا قمر​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*

انا وقعت م الضحك بجد جامدة اخر حاجة


----------



## merola (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد جامدة اوووووووووووووووى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*

هههههههههههههههههه تحفة تسلم ايدك


----------



## مريم12 (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*

ههههههههههههههههه
روووووووووووووووووعة
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*




abokaf2020 قال:


> انا وقعت م الضحك بجد جامدة اخر حاجة


 ههههههههه اي خدعه​


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> تحــــــــــــــفه يا نانسى
> ...




 ههههههههه مرسي اوى لمرورك​


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*



mary gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه​*
> *حلوووووووه اووووووى*
> *تسلم ايدك*​
> *ربنا معاكى*​




 ربنا يخليك ياقمر​


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه​*​
> *حلوة يا قمر*​




 انتى الاحلى ياقمر
مرسي لمرورك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*

هههههههههههه
ضحكتيني يا نانسي


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اوعي نقع مع ستك ليله الامتحاااااااااان*

هههههههههههه
ضحكتيني يا نانسي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يونيو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## sosana (26 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك يا مرمر 
موضوع جااااااااااااااامد اخر حاجة
ميرسي يا قمر
تسلم ايدك


----------



## ana-semon (26 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو اوي يا مرمر 
ما هو ليه حق الله يكون في العون
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tena_tntn (26 يونيو 2009)

حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## rooney93 (28 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2010)

*يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

*حوار دار بين طالب وجدتتو
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""*

*انت بتعمل اية يا واد عندك *
*بذاكر يا ستى ايوة يا بنى ذاكر يارب تنجح يانون يابن ابنى وأشوفك دكتور أد الدنيا*

*-ياستى بس أنا فى تجارة*

*-وماله يابنى هو يكتر على ربنا...... ده ربنا قادر على كل شئ*

*-ياستى ونعم بالله بس اللى بيطلع دكتور لازم يكون فى كلية الطب مش التجارة*

*-ياللا تجارة تجارة ..ومالها التجارة ..دى حتى التجارة شطارة..ده الله يرحمه جدك كان تاجر فى الوكالة أد الدنيا*

*-ياستى التجارة اللى فى الوكالة حاجة واللى فى الكلية حاجة تانية*

*ع العموم شد حيلك أنته وانا أخلى جدك -ياخدك معاه الوكاله عشان تتدردح وتتودك فى السوق*
*-جدى إيه اللى هايخدنى معاه .....ده جدى مات من زمان ياستى*

*-يامصيبتى برعى مات..ياحبيبى ياأخويا..مكنش يومك اهىء اهىء يا سبعى يا جملى دا جايبلى النابوليا بالشىء الفلانى اهىء اهىء*
*-ياستى ده ميت من تلتين سنة*

*-تلتين سنه..ده العمر بيجرى ياولاد تصدق ولا حسيت بيهم....ياللا أهو غار فى داهيه....قطع وقطعت سيرته..ده كان بخل الدنيا فيه..ألا عمرة مادخل عليه ببطيخة ولاكيس جوافة*
*ياستى حرااام عليكى عايز أذاكر بقى*

*-يوه..وأنا ماسكاك ياوله..ذاكر ...ذاكرعشان ربنا يكرمك وتنجح وتاخد الدبلون*
*-ياستى دبلون إيه..أسمه البكالوريوس*

*-أنته هتضحك عليه ياوله..أسمه الدبلون الواد ابن جارتنا جدع زيك كده فى مدرسة التجارة وخد الدبلون*
*-خلاص دبلوم دبلوم ياستى ..سيبينى بقى عشان أذاكر*
*-ذاكر ..ذاكر ياأخويا ذاكر... تعرف ياواد ..ندرن عليا يوم ماتنجح لأكون رايحه خاطبالك خيرية بت فوزية ....دىإيه ياواد.. أدب وأخلاق..وعلام كمان*
*ياستى خيرية دى معاها أعدادية*

*-وماله يابنى ...الراجل مايعبهوش إلا جيبة*
*-راجل ...راجل مين ياستى...خيرية دى بنت*

*-خيرية ...خيرية مين ياوله.انت بتعرف بنات من ورانا*

*-لا إله إلا الله....أبوس رجلك ياستى أرحمينى بقه *

*-طب ذاكر....ذاكر جتك نيلة وانت طالع رغاى كده زى أمك....قطعت وقطعت سيرتها...أنا مش عارفة أبوك كان أجوزها على إية..حكم...قال لبس البوصة تبقى عروسة..بس ورحمت امى مبوظة الخطوبة دى ومجوزاه فاديا بت أختى*
*-ياستى خطوبة إيه..أبويا مجوز أمى من خمسة وعشرين سنة ..وبعدين فاديا دى بنت أخوكى مش بنت أختك ..وأساسا إنتى ملكيش إخوات بنات*
*-صحيح ياوله ..أنته عندك حق أنا مليش إخوات بنات..أصلى أنا أمى ماكنتش بتخلف صبيان*

*-حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ............ستى ماتطلعى البلكونة شويه ...ده الهوا حلو بره*
*-لأياخويا....فى جدع كده حليوة وشعره مسبسب فى البلكونه اللى فى الوش بيقعد يعاكسنى*

*-خلاص روحى المطبخ ...أهو زمان أمى خلصت الرز*
*-رز...رز إيه يابنى....هوأنا ليه سنان للرز...أناهطلع البلكونه أحسن*
*-طب أبقى خلى بالك م الهوى ياستى*
*هوى لما يلطشك*

*الحمد لله أخيرا خرجت وقدرت أذاكر .. رحت الأمتحان تانى يوم وربنا كرمني وحليت كويس لكن للأسف المراقب سحب مني الورقة قبل ما أكتب أهم حاجة فيها*
*ياترى أنا كان إسمى إيه؟؟ *
*ياترى كان إسمى إيه؟؟*
*نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها*​


----------



## Mason (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ياروزى يا عسل
طيب هو  مكنش احتااااااااااااار
كان كتب اسم ستووووووووووووووووووو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

هههههههههههههههه

عسل يا ميسو 

فكره برضه هههههههههه نورتي يا سكر


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

هههههههههه
الله يكون فى عونه بسبب جدته
شكرااا روزى
​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يرحم سته ويكون في عونه هو هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

*ههههههههههههه*

*نورت يا مينا يا جميل*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

*يارب يا سامح هههههههههههه*

*نورت يا عسل*​


----------



## نونوس14 (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ياااااااااااعينى عليه*
*بس حلووووووووووووة*
*ميرسى كتييييييير روزى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

*اتصدقى دى لو ستى  اتبرا منها ههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمى  روووزايه​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

اتصدقي لو ست كوكى

كنت اتبراء منها

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة يا روووووووزي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*



كليمو قال:


> اتصدقي لو ست كوكى
> 
> كنت اتبراء منها
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا كليموووو*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

ههههههههههههههههههه
بس انا عاوز اسأل سوال ياروزي 
مالها كليه التجاره اه 
مالهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
صدقوني اللي هيتريأ علي كليه التجاره انا مش هسيبه 
بس المرا دي سماح والمره اللي جايه مش هسكت انا كلمتي عمرها ما تنزل الارض ابدا ممممممم


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

*ميرسي يا نونوس يا حبي*

*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

*هههههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا كوكي يا سكر*

*نورتي*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

*هههههههههههههه*

*ماشي يا كليمو نورت يا جميل*

*والحمد لله انها مش ست حد هههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يوميات طالب قرفان من ستو*

*ههههههههههههه*

*حاضر يا روماني مش تزعل هاخد بالي بعد كده ههههههههه*

*نورت يا جميل*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار..*​


----------

